# Best compressor



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm considering getting a tabletop compressor for air brush work, but at $100-$200 at the hobby shop, I figured I better get the ModelTrainForum Consumers Report first.
What compressor are you folks using...and why?
~Hap


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

haphall said:


> I'm considering getting a tabletop compressor for air brush work, but at $100-$200 at the hobby shop, I figured I better get the ModelTrainForum Consumers Report first.
> What compressor are you folks using...and why?
> ~Hap


Here is an older thread on the subject if you want to look.


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8392&highlight=air+compressors


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

A 'oil less' compressor is cheaper and noisier than one that that has a crankcase filled with oil.
The bigger the air tank the less it will cycle. A air dryer/water separator is required.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Or read suggestions on a Air Brush forum:
http://cs.finescale.com/fsm/tools_techniques_and_reference_materials/f/18.aspx

Best? What is your definition?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure about best but Harbor Freight usualy has one for about $60 including regulator and air fittings. Don


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I picked this up on one of the super sales. It works well for small jobs. it takes a while to fully charge the tank, but for airbrush work, it works very well and is not to loud. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/13-horsepower-3-gal-100-psi-oilless-air-compressor-69269.html

20% off coupon here

http://www.harborfreight.com/20off-coupon912-aff-17547.html

Buzz.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's HF air brush set up, note it has a dryer. Max pressure of 44 psi is listed in the specs which conflicts with ad saying 58 psi.
http://www.harborfreight.com/16-horsepower-58-psi-airbrush-compressor-and-airbrush-kit-69434.html

I have this one, overkill for a airbrush but I bought it to run air tools and it does a decent job. Way quieter than the oilless pancake DeWalt it replaced.
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-horsepower-8-gal-125-psi-portable-air-compressor-69667.html


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Funny, I have the 2hp one and have abused the thing to no end. It is "NOT" quiet. Makes a ton of noise. If you put it across the garage, in the next room it is not to bad. My 5hp 60 gallon makes less noise.

I saw one of the little one running, it could barley keep up with the airbrush the guy was using.

What type and style of airbrush do you have?


Buzz.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not keen on those small things - a real compressor out in the shed or garage, with an air line run to your work bench. A low voltage relay for turning it on and off from where you are sitting is also handy. A polyethylene line would be fairly inexpensive to run.

HTH


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

When I bought my Badger airbrush I asked my local B&M source and he recommended the Badger Storm (which I purchased). Yeah, it wasn't cheap, ~$230. I ended up adding the regulator/condensation trap with it. I am totally satisfied with it. It is very quiet in operation and provides consistent pressure throughout painting. There are less expensive compressors out there that will give satisfactory performance as well. Determine what you really need, not want. Hope this helps... :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> I'm not keen on those small things - a real compressor out in the shed or garage, with an air line run to your work bench. A low voltage relay for turning it on and off from where you are sitting is also handy. A polyethylene line would be fairly inexpensive to run.
> 
> HTH


All that pipe may act as extra air storage too, more tank for free :thumbsup:


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of your comments. I went with a Badger 180-1. Looks pretty generic. Oil less diaphragm, Sears regulator with gauge, a couple of Badger air brushes (200 and 250) and adapters for $51 plus shipping on ebay. I think it will work at that price.


----------

